# Waiting on kits. Pictures!!



## secuono (Feb 6, 2013)

So, I've got a couple does due today 6th, tomorrow 7th, the 18th & 19th. Ok, eight total!

Experienced AmChin & first timer Chin made very stuffed nests on the 3rd. They are now laying around being very fat and annoyed that their kits still haven't come. 
Experienced Cali doe made a nest yesterday 5th, no kits yet. 
First timer SF doe made a nest last week, about 2wks early. But I can feel big blobs in there!
First timer black Chin hasn't made a nest, she's sleeping in the one I keep remaking for her. =/
First timer Cali doe didn't make a nest, but isn't sleeping in the one I made her. 
The first timers due on the 18/19th, one has been grumpy since last week, the other, I don't think she took. 

I've been waking up freaky early every day this week to catch any wire babies before they freeze, but no kits yet. 
Been giving them Mulberry branches, grass, alfalfa/timothy hay cubes and morning/night time pellets this week. 

Today was PERFECT weather for kindling!! But do they care? No. Ugh! So stressful waiting for kits and hoping all moms, first and experienced does do well! Tomorrow will be 40F, but then rain and sleet through Friday! Then clear, 42-45F through Sunday night.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 6, 2013)

Good Luck on the up coming arrivals!!

We have 3 does due this week as well, in fact 1st time Cali doe had her babies this am- 2 were on the wire and on the cold side this morning when the kids and I went out to wait for the school bus, the other 6 were in the nest box.  Lucky for them, we have them in our heated work garage so they aren't outside in the weather.  This doe didn't make to much of a nest  but DD and I tried warming the 2 babies up before putting them into the box with the others.  We added more hay to the doe's cage and also put some over the top of the babies along with some dryer lint.  Doe didn't have a problem with us helping her and infact started to take more hay into the nest box.  Hoping she will take care of the litter- her mom(who we still have and due any time now with her 2nd litter) was fantastic in her care of the 1st one(of which this doe is from) so we are hoping the 2 daughters do just as well.


----------



## nawma (Feb 6, 2013)

Good luck to you both on your litters.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 7, 2013)

thanks!  It looks like our 2nd of the first time does had her litter- saw one wiggling its way back into the nest she build.  So far so good with the doe who had her litter yesterday- all babies were  under cover as far as I could tell- I guess a few days will tell how they are doing.

How are things for you Secuono?


----------



## secuono (Feb 7, 2013)

First time SF doe had her's on the wire and in the empty nest, one stuck in the wire, rest [6] are in the house warming up, but it doesn't look good. Going to attempt to rebreed her tonight and for the next couple of days until she lifts.

AmChin pulled fur and I believe there are kits, her daughter Chin also pulled fur and there should be kits. None had any on the wire. 
Nothing for the others yet.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 7, 2013)

secuono said:
			
		

> First time SF doe had her's on the wire and in the empty nest, one stuck in the wire, rest [6] are in the house warming up, but it doesn't look good. Going to attempt to rebreed her tonight and for the next couple of days until she lifts.
> 
> AmChin pulled fur and I believe there are kits, her daughter Chin also pulled fur and there should be kits. None had any on the wire.
> Nothing for the others yet.


Sorry to hear this about the SF 

Hope the rest do good 

All 3 of our Cali does now have babies-  I did remove one dead out of one box


----------



## secuono (Feb 7, 2013)

SF didn't make it, warmed, but not moving...
Will check nests in a few minutes.


----------



## secuono (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok, AmChin [Mroz] had 7 kits in her overstuffed nest. Her daughter [Jasna] had 8 and they have pink undersides!

SF doe accepted the buck three times! Would of lifted for him again if I hadn't gone to get her to put her back. So, hoping she does better next time!

Jasna's litter.









Mroz's nest and feeding them!













Panii, the Cali doe, she has started laying like the other two did! I gave her loose hay, hoping she gets the hint and makes a nest.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 7, 2013)

secuono said:
			
		

> SF didn't make it, warmed, but not moving...
> Will check nests in a few minutes.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 7, 2013)

secuono said:
			
		

> Ok, AmChin [Mroz] had 7 kits in her overstuffed nest. Her daughter [Jasna] had 8 and they have pink undersides!
> 
> SF doe accepted the buck three times! Would of lifted for him again if I hadn't gone to get her to put her back. So, hoping she does better next time!
> 
> ...


Cute babies!


----------



## secuono (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## nawma (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh wow! Totally adorable!  Congratulations!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 11, 2013)

OMG I love when they are at that popple stage. You stick your hand in and they just start bouncing and squeaking.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 11, 2013)

Love the babies!

Our 3 does are doing great with their babies:  1 doe has 8; 1 doe has 6 and 1 doe has 4

here is a picture that I was able to take this morning of the 1 nest:


----------



## secuono (Feb 13, 2013)

Californian had 6 kits around 4pm today.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 13, 2013)

secuono said:
			
		

> Californian had 6 kits around 4pm today.
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d101/secuono/calikitsbll.jpg
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d101/secuono/calikitts.jpg
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d101/secuono/calikit1.jpg


yeah! Looks just like the ones we have- ours now are getting the white fur on them, we do have at least 1 with a grey color fur- is this due to it being cold?


----------



## secuono (Feb 13, 2013)

If it has the pointed gene which is temperature sensitive, then kits can turn gray if they get chilled early on.


----------



## nawma (Feb 13, 2013)

Just too cute!


----------



## secuono (Feb 13, 2013)

Eye lashes!


----------



## secuono (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 14, 2013)

secuono said:
			
		

> If it has the pointed gene which is temperature sensitive, then kits can turn gray if they get chilled early on.


will they loss the gray once they get older?  Is it possible that 1 doe can carry this gene and the other not and they are from the same litter?


----------



## secuono (Feb 14, 2013)

Hens and Roos said:
			
		

> secuono said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Color genetics are still over my head. But the gray will go away with time or when they loose their baby fluff. During summer, ears/feet will turn gray because of the heat, will turn back when they molt in winter.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Feb 14, 2013)

love the pics!!! what gorgous healthy litters, very nice!!!!


----------



## secuono (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 16, 2013)

secuono said:
			
		

> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d101/secuono/kulkanest.jpg
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d101/secuono/mroznest-1.jpg
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d101/secuono/jasnanest.jpg


they sure are getting big!


----------



## Fluffygal (Feb 16, 2013)

adorable baby bunnies.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 18, 2013)

Here is an updated picture I took this morning of 1 of the litters while doing chores- of course babies all moved to the back.....


----------



## nawma (Feb 18, 2013)

Lol. They are not ready for their close up.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 18, 2013)

nawma said:
			
		

> Lol. They are not ready for their close up.


LOL... yeah and this afternoon while out by them, they were at the front of the box and I didn't have my phone handy- go figure!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 24, 2013)

Here is a picture that we managed to take the other day:






all 3 litters are moving and a few have started to hop in and out of the nest box


----------



## secuono (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 1, 2013)

How CUTE!!!!!


----------



## greenbean (Mar 2, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 2, 2013)

Very cut pictures!  How old are your bunnies now?  Ours will be 4 weeks old on March 6th and 7th- they are hopping in and out of the nest box and eating pellets and hay with mom.  It is very cute to watch them.

Here is a picture of a few:









Question- when we wean our 3 litters- we are hoping to put them together in 1 large area and were wondering how we can mark 2 of the 3 groups just to keep track of who is from what doe- not sure who will be kept back as possible porjects for 4-H, can we use a sharpe in the ear?

thanks


----------

